# Wow - what a milk shed!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:shocked: was just playing on craigslist and found this -

http://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/1046107122.html

going to see if DH can make me something like this - as I will not be able to keep my milk stands where they are for long once I bring in hay for the year. Last year I was sitting out in the rain milking my girls!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so neat!! I wish I had one of those...and portable too, that's so cool!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Me want! :drool:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

that is what I call a milking parlor! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's a good one..... :dance:


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

That would be very nice..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

... that would be awesome... i WANT IT!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's pretty neat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool! I betcha something like that can be made very easily.....with a willing DH of course!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We had a retired builder build a milk room for us inside our barn with shower board and it is nice but we aren't using it right now though and it has a screen door which we had to add wire mesh on the bottom since one of our does tore the screen at the bottom of the door.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Darnit, They deleted the ad. 

Right now I milk in the garage. Obviously we don't keep cars in it. lol


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Bummer. I didn't get to see either.


----------

